# Tortoise Swollen Tail...Stone



## anubis2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

ok..im new and just found out my tortoise has a huge swollen tail...i know its a stone..this anus is open and i can see a white rock ... my question is if its safe that i remove this myself or is a vet a must? im seriously jobless and have been for a while...ive had my sulcata as a baby and is now 2.25yrs old. im sure it has to do with the diet and etc..ive researched this now..now i know not to feed him collard greens but is there something i can do now myself? i currently have him resting in warm water ... need help ASAP please...please no mean comments...im doing the best i can. thanks in advance ppl


----------



## dmmj (Jan 10, 2011)

I would not remove it myself, either let a trained vet do it, or wait and see. Maybe some miner oil to help it move "things" along. You may end up doing more damage doing it yourself. Is it eating still? moving around? all around still acting like a tort?


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2011)

Mineral oil, pumpkin, lots of warm water soaks. 
Id be very cautious in trying ot remove it yourself.. it could cause more damage..
Watch closely.. he may pass it himself in time,, but might not be able to . He can prolapse if he trys to hard, 
adn then you will need a vet.. Find one NOW in case you end up in an emergency.. maybe you can get one to work with you..you can also try applying fo somethng called Care Credit. www.carecredit.com its a credit card to use in emergencies, like vet care. 
Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes...take Laura's advice and get a vet lined up because if the tortoise can't pass the stone, it may cause him to prolapse with the straining. Prolapse is when something from inside turns inside out and comes out...the rectum, penis, something like that.

Take a dropper of mineral oil (only use mineral oil because it is non-absorptive and won't harm the tortoise) and try to lubricate all around the stone. You can also put a dropperful of mineral oil in his mouth.

And...

Hi Anubis2010:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name and where you are?

We'll try to stay away from any "mean comments." I hope we're a nicer forum than that. But as soon as you're able, you need to start setting aside a little $$ for an emergency vet fund.


----------



## anubis2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice!  my name is alley ... and yes i would b saving up for some $ for emergency ... got laid off a yr ago..not only that but i been on a bad luck streak....but hopefully 2011 will b better for me. thanks again everyone! 



dmmj said:


> I would not remove it myself, either let a trained vet do it, or wait and see. Maybe some miner oil to help it move "things" along. You may end up doing more damage doing it yourself. Is it eating still? moving around? all around still acting like a tort?



opps..sorry forgot to answer...but yes hes still looks healthy.


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2011)

Does he ACT normal? eating? moving etc?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 10, 2011)

If the tail is swollen and red, I'm afraid it's time to go to a vet. The stone has gotten to the anal opening and is blocking defecation and urination. This will cause a huge problem as the feces and urine backs up in his/her system. 
Stop feeding your tortoise immediately and get it to a vet as soon as you possibly can. Your tortoise's life depends on it.

Danny


----------

